# possible backfire



## srdet81 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ever since I put in my walbro fuel pump on my s14 det motor when i give it gas arounf 3000 or 4000 rpm i feel the car backfiring. im running the car at 8 pounds of boost (daily driver) got my hks fuel pressure reg, hks intake. no mods to injectors. what could possibly cause this


----------

